# Horse training facility for rent in Overton, NV (50 mins from Las Vegas)



## jeangot (Aug 19, 2013)

For rent is a fully equipped horse boarding/ranch facility on 2+ acres with room for 16 horses, bordering the Muddy River in Overton, NV, about 50 mins drive from Las Vegas, NV, 30 mins from Mesquite, NV, and an hour from St George, UT.

This facility is located on a larger residential property and we are looking for someone who would like to operate a horse boarding or horse training business there, to make the place look neat. Amount of rent is not the primary motivation here, and will be very reasonable.

There are lots of trees around because of the river, and the facility is located next to an organic vegetable farm.
The facility includes:
- Room for 16 horses: 8 indoor and 8 outdoor
- 8 stall barn with 20' outdoor runs, electricity and water (metered separately)
- 8 20x12 covered pipe corrals with auto-water
- tack shed
- small and large fenced exercise arenas (outdoor)
- hot walker
- wash racks
- 2 covered areas for hay storage

The facility is located in a clean rural neighborhood near miles of riding on BLM land.

The rent is for the facilities only, which are not manned. This would be ideal for someone in the Moapa Valley looking to setup a horse boarding business, or needing extra space to board more horses.
Looking for a 12 month lease minimum, could be longer if requested.

Rent is negotiable, and the facility would be available within 3 months.

Please send PM if interested in discussing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

What is the zoning in the area? Restrictions on horses per acre? Water supply? Well or city or? Hay supplier(s) in the area?


----------



## jeangot (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you for your interest.
It is a rural zoning and as far as I know, there are no limits on horses per acre so the entire 16 stalls can be filled.
The water is city water.


----------

